# Bella has Lymphoma



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. I hope that writing about your experience helps you through the journey.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I think we all live with a sense of dread about cancer. I hope you have many happy and healthy months to love on Bella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for Bella's diagnosis. 
I have been on this journey myself. 

Wishing you many days to come with your special girl.


----------

